# Mods running amok in Chesapeake!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR is racing our fastest class, on Dan Mueller's Stonegate Motor Speedway, a 4'x16' Tomy track...Saturday, October 30th.
Track opens at 8am, Tech at 11am. Race fee $5, food $5. 

Location: Chesapeake, Virginia
Class: Modified (3ohm magnet cars, with polymer traction magnets)

Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Today's race at Dan Mueller's Stonegate Motor Speedway, brought out some Dragon 
Tales of our driving and riding adventures at "Tail of the Dragon." On 
Dan's recent trip through all the great driving roads around the Smokies, 
he acquired a lot of "Tail of the Dragon" souvenirs, which lent a theme to the 
days racing. Modifieds are the fastest class we race, and it may turn out to be 
the last time we run them...if we can get bigger crowds with Super Stocks. 
MASCAR members logon to the BBS and make your wishes known! Vern Dew came up 
from NC to do battle, with a ThunderCat and a G3 in his quiver of cars. Trouble 
with both cars, finally led to the running of the G3 in the Mains...in the B 
Main, he finished three laps behind Tim "I can't race magnet cars" Keevin, 
driving one of Jeff Crabtree's rocket ships. Dan Mueller was back another 6 
laps after 20 minutes of running, despite having more speed down the straight 
than anyone. The A Main, was going to be a slugfest, as Jeff was top seed by 
two laps over Ronnie Jamerson, four laps over Tom Bowman and thirteen laps over 
Mark Smith in the 2.5 minute round robin. The first 5 minute heat, saw Ronnie 
run 85 on Yellow, with Tom at 81 on Red, Mark and Jeff with 80. Segment two saw 
Tom take the lead with Dragon slaying 88 on white, Mark ran 84 on Yellow, Jeff 
83 on Red, Ronnie having problems on the difficult, tight Blue lane, with 69. 
Segment three saw Jeff pull out an 87 on White, with Tom matching him on Yellow, 
Ronnie on the Red gutter with 81, and Mark dying on Blue with 74. The Final 
segment saw Tom with a six lap lead over Jeff, but going into the Blue gutter. 
Jeff ran 83 to finish on Yellow, Ronnie 80 on White, Mark 73 on Red and 
Tom hanging on desperately with 79...to take it to the Dragon with a total of 
335 laps...2 over Jeff, 20 over Ronnie and 24 over Mark. 
Full pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/10-30-10.html

MASCAR joins forces with the Southern Sportsman, for a major T-Jet race 
on November 20th on Lewis Wuori's Brad Bowman routed Lunacy track in New Hill, 
NC.
Full race details: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html


----------

